# Itchy from TRT or hair is growing back



## thebum (Feb 13, 2021)

I lost all this weight and decided to shave the upper chest area so I could pathetically flex in the mirror and make a mental note of what muscles I was lacking. I don’t know if it is the TRT or the hair growing back but I itch around the nips. Is it the Cypionate or the hair?

if it is a result of the injection - I have only done one 200mg and that was the Friday before this past Friday, would the doctor lower my dosage? I currently do the 200 every 10 days and the next one is tomorrow. I didn’t notice anything yesterday, just today when I was at work. If my levels were 304 total and 108 available, how much more could 1 injection increase it?

F***, this means I’m going to get man-jugs.


----------



## CJ (Feb 13, 2021)

I've never had an issue with gyno, but I've always heard that if you do, you know it. There's no question about it.

I highly doubt a single injection could cause a problem anyway.

Tell your Dr to give you 100mg every 5 days. It's better. Less peaks and valleys in your blood levels.


----------



## thebum (Feb 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I've never had an issue with gyno, but I've always heard that if you do, you know it. There's no question about it.
> 
> I highly doubt a single injection could cause a problem anyway.
> 
> Tell your Dr to give you 100mg every 5 days. It's better. Less peaks and valleys in your blood levels.



The prescription is 1ml, so just draw the plunger until it’s at .5?


----------



## DerrickRigg (Feb 13, 2021)

Dry skin possibility.

This year, let my sexy blanket of fur grow out. Noticed that skin was drier because I didn't use moisturizer on body when I'm hairy.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 13, 2021)

Prob the hair, too soon I imagine for itchy gyno.

I don’t think I’m predisposed to gyno though.

Chest hair can get itchy when shaved, it’s better grown out anyways


----------



## Tiny (Feb 13, 2021)

Lol, 99.9% it's the hair dude.  

Cha cha cha chia!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 13, 2021)

if you are doing this through the doctors supervision you're gunna be fine 

itchy tits doesn't mean instant boobs


----------



## Tiny (Feb 13, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> itchy tits doesn't mean instant boobs




You know at the end of commercials where the deep voice comes in rattling off the side effects? For some reason that's how I read that


----------



## snake (Feb 13, 2021)

My guess is it's not the trt and it's not the hair growing back. You probably irritated them when you shaved them and now you keep fooling with them and making it worse.


----------



## Imthedaddy (Mar 14, 2021)

Or better, depending on what you like. &#55358;&#56611;


----------

